# Me Jean Veil, avocat de la SA Total... - Terminologia Giuridica



## + Darky +

Buonasera a tutto il forum ^^
Vorrei la vostra opinione sul seguente passaggio, in quanto in esso sono presenti diversi termini legati alla sfera giudiziaria, e ho qualche dubbio al riguardo : 

*Me Jean Veil, avocat de la SA Total et de Thierry Desmarest, a plaidé <<l'irrecevabilité>> des citations, rappelant que les demandes de mise en examen du groupe n'avaient pas été suivies par les juges d'instruction. <<Il s'agit d'un non-lieu au moins implicite>>, a-t-il estimé.* 

Io ho tradotto con : 

Jean Veil,avvocato della Total SPA e di Thierry Desmarest, ha sostenuto l' <<irrecivibilità>> delle citazioni,ricordando che le richieste dell'apertura delle indagini concernenti il gruppo non erano state seguite dai giudici delle indagini preliminari. <<Si tratta di un non luogo a procedere almeno implicito>>, ha affermato. 

I miei dubbi sono riguardo le seguenti parole : 
- Me : credo che stia per "ma ître", però in questo caso non è necessario tradurlo,giusto?
- A plaidé l'irrecevabilité : "irrecevabilité" va tradotto con "irrecivibilità" oppure con "inadeguatezza/inaccettabilità"?
- Mise en examen : apertura delle indagini,è l'unica traduzione che ho trovato.
- E infine, Non-Lieu : non luogo a procedere oppure archiviazione?

Grazie a tutti in anticipo per le risposte,e scusate il lungo post ^^''


----------



## Corsicum

+ Darky + said:


> I miei dubbi sono riguardo le seguenti parole :
> - Me : credo che stia per "ma ître", però in questo caso non è necessario tradurlo,giusto?
> - A plaidé l'irrecevabilité : "irrecevabilité" va tradotto con "irrecivibilità" oppure con "inadeguatezza/inaccettabilità"?
> - Mise en examen : apertura delle indagini,è l'unica traduzione che ho trovato.
> - E infine, Non-Lieu : non luogo a procedere oppure archiviazione?


Bonjour,
Dans l’attente d’avis autorisés en italien, un simple commentaire de néophite :
Il me semble que ce sont bien ces notions que vous avez comprises.
La particularité juridique de la déclaration se situe au niveau de trois termes: _au moins implicite : *d'un non-lieu au moins implicite*_
Un non lieu est un acquittement.
C’est une interprétation de l’avocat probablement au regard de la jurisprudence, un non lieu est prononcé de façon explicite à l’issu du jugement.
L’avocat procéde par déduction : puisque la situation est analogue à celle d’un non lieu, on en déduit qu’il est implicite....au moins. 
_« un *non-lieu implicite* est assimilé à une décision d'acquittement »._
Pour l'avocat, le fait que la société Total n'ai jamais été poursuivie durant l'instruction équivaut à un "_non lieu implicite_".
Dans l’état, je crois comprendre que d’un point de vue officiel rien n’est absolument certain ? . La condition est nécessaire, mais pas suffisante.
http://blog.france2.fr/justice-dominique-verdeilhan/


----------



## klarap

Ci provo:
Maître= Avvocato, direi ceh é preferibile tradurlo.
irrecivibilità  -  giusto.
Mise ne examen = (da verificare) imputazione, accusa
Non-lieu = per logica direi non luogo a procedere (visto che il giuduce non ha nemmeno chiamato in causa la sociétà, "...les demandes de mise en examen du groupe n'avaient pas été suivies par les juges..." )
K.


----------



## + Darky +

klarap said:


> Ci provo:
> Maître= Avvocato, direi ceh é preferibile tradurlo.
> irrecivibilità  -  giusto.
> Mise ne examen = (da verificare) imputazione, accusa
> Non-lieu = per logica direi non luogo a procedere (visto che il giuduce non ha nemmeno chiamato in causa la sociétà, "...les demandes de mise en examen du groupe n'avaient pas été suivies par les juges..." )
> K.


Grazie delle risposte, Corsicum e Klarap ^^

> Per quanto riguarda la parola "maître" non l'ho tradotta,o meglio,ho solamente tradotto la parola "avocat". In caso contrario avrei dovuto scrivere qualcosa come "Il Dottor Jean Veil,avvocato ecc ecc", e mi sembrava una ridondanza inopportuna.
> Ho anche scoperto che non si scrive "irrecivibilità", ma *"irricevibilità" 
*> "Mise en examen" è stata l'espressione che mi ha dato più problemi . Alla fine ho deciso di tradurre come segue :
  - _"Rappelant que les demandes de mise en examen du groupe" 
_*  - "* *Ricordando che le richieste volte a mettere sotto inchiesta il gruppo"
*Spero di non essermi preso troppa libertà nel tradurre però ^^''
> Non-lieu : non luogo a procedere


----------



## Corsicum

Confirmation du message de* klarap .*Un complément si cela peut aider :
*Me : Maître* : c’est très certainement avocat (on dit aussi conseil, défensseur) 
Pour le reste , j’ai lu :
*A contrôler, je ne suis pas certain ?* : 
_E’ in questa fase, dove l’accusato può già definirsi tale, in quanto è *messo in esame* (*mise en examen*), che si riscontra una forma di intervento difensivo. _
Pour un jugement en France on peut être dire ?_ : messo in essame _ou le préciser entre parenthèses. : …_sotto inchiesta (messo in essame) _
http://www.diritto.it/materiali/processuale_penale/tesi_damato4.html

Persona sotto *indagine* la qualità di imputato. 4 . In materia di formulazione *...* giudice può _elevare un'imputazione (*mise en examen*)_
_*Mise en examen =*__ giudice può *elevare un'imputazione*._
_La *mise en examen* (citati in giudizio) des responsables._
*Mettere sotto inchiesta=indagine.*

Aussi en droit européen : rechercher _"lieu"_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&ihmlang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=480602:cs&page=
_Ladite action a été engagée à la suite d’une décision *de non-lieu* prononcée par le ministère public dans le cadre de la même affaire_
_L’azione veniva promossa a seguito della decisione del pubblico ministero *di non luogo a procedere* nel medesimo procedimento._
néanmoins _irrecevable_ / _irricevibile_ in quanto


----------

